# Looking for sub work in Platteville WI area / Northwest Chicagoland



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Here's the deal: 
This fall I will begin attending the university of wisconsin- platteville and in the winter I will be bringing my truck and plow up with me to school. I would love to find someone who is looking for an additional sub. I have 1 year of experience and have been taking advice from many on this site which has helped a great deal. I'm not asking to make $80/hr, more of I just love plowing and a little extra $ would not hurt lol. 

Now here's the rest of the situation: I live in Mchenry County, IL and abviously will not be staying in platteville for the whole winter (it would be nice to see my family lol). I would be coming home for winter break and maybe once or twice inbetween then. If I were to work for you I would give you notice ahead of time of when I would be leaving and when I would be in platteville. Really what I'm looking for is an operation that could use an extra truck plowing for them. I am not planning to stay just in platteville: I would travel within reason for the work. I would also be more than willing to come back up in a pinch without any complaints

Here's the IL part of it: I would be home long enough (winter break is about a month) and on some weekends that I would love to find someone to plow for back home as well. I live in Cary, but again; I would travel for work. If anybody has anything / knows somebody I would be eternally greatful for work lol. It's the same deal here as it is in platteville. I'm not coming out my second year expecting to make $80/hr at all, just enogh for some extra $. 

Equipment: 2001 dodge 2500 360 gasser 80,000 miles with a 7.6 western unimount (currently- may upgrade to a bigger blade before winter If not I will most likely be getting wings for the plow) and lots of strobes/leds lol. I also have insurance. 

PM me for a phone # or email.

Thank you for reading this and hopefully I will be putting the truck/plow to use this winter!

,Colin


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I would just like to make a post on behalf of Colin. This summer he has been working for me and has been doing a great job. He is the only one I have trusted to drive my landscape truck and trailer and lead another guy. He is responsable and reliable and loves this type of work. He has a passion for learning and is a detail oriented guy. He is currently rebuilding and painting his plow so it will be reliable and ready to work.

Thanks Colin for your hard work this season and it will suck to lose you at the end of the month.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Bump bump bump 
TTT


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Bump once again! Plow is all put together, refinished and fluid/filter changed and ready to go!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't know if he is looking for help or not but try calling Lenny @ Rural Excavating, he plows the majority of the town.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

He plows FOR the town of platteville, or does he just plow alot of platteville lol?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

WilliamOak;803160 said:


> He plows FOR the town of platteville, or does he just plow alot of platteville lol?


He doesn't plow for the city.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

lol, i assumed that plowing the majority of the town meant he plowed for the town. Do you know him personally? I'll give it a try! Thanks crete!


----------

